# MP3 anhand cue-File schneiden?



## cocoon (12. Juni 2002)

Hey,

hätte da mal 'ne Frage (kann auch sein, dass das schon gefragt wurde, aber die Suchfunktion hat mir die Eingab von "cue" nicht gestattet):
Hab' ein paar DJ-Sets komplett als je eine MP3, die jeweils so um die 100 MB gross sind. Nun hab' ich kein Bock, die Dinger alle einzeln mit Soundforge auseinanderzuschneiden, ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass es dann beim Brennen mit Feurio unschöne Stellen bei den Übergängen gibt (Knacken etc. vom Schneiden). Nun besteht ja die Möglichkeit, die MP3 mit 'ner Cue-File zu brennen (ist bei Feurio in einer neuen Version wohl auch möglich), dann hätte ich zumindest auf CD die einzelnen Tracks. Gibt es aber nicht vielleicht auch irgendein schlaues Programm, dass mir die MP3 (oder von mir aus auch 'ne Wave) anhand der Cue-File schneidet und in seperate Dateien speichert?

Thanx für Eure Hilfe schonmal..

//edit: Hab' ich überhaupt den Sinn von Cue-Files verstanden? Hab' da noch nie was mit gemacht, aber es hörte sich irgendwie so an, als ob sich das Brennprogramm aus der Datei die Informationen nimmt, wie es die MP3-Datei zu "schneiden" hat und dementsprechend daraus einzelne Tracks brennt.


----------



## pumuckl_bw (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi 
vielleicht hilft dir folgendes tool ja weiter 

http://musicutter.host.sk

gruß pumuckl


----------

